# Adding DCC and sound to DCC ready 4-8-2



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Im debating purchasing a bachmann 4-8-2 light mountain. I want to add DCC and sound to it and it says it is DCC ready. Ive only done one DCC and sound install and it was on an IHC 2-8-2 and it was hardwired so Im not sure what I need or dont need to do this particular install. I know I need a decoder that just plugs in but I cant find a sound decoder that does that, maybe Im missing something. I prefer to use Tsunami or TCS for the install. The pic below is the diagram of the loco. The way I understand it, you buy a 8 pin decoder and plug it in but I want to add sound as well and Im just not finding this. I could use a little help on finding what I need to do this, thanks.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

You may need to buy an 8-pin connector and solder the decode leads to the connector to plug into the existing board.
The speaker then needs to be installed in the tender and wired to the decoder.

Which sound decoder are you considering?


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks like he is going to use tasunami medium steam


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I believe you are right waltr, I cant see another way to do it. I havent decided yet which decoder to get. Im familiar with tsunamis, but really like what I read on the tcs wow sound, neither are cheap and cost more than what Im paying for the locomotive. Tonys seems to have the best prices, I will wait until I actually have the locomotive before I decide which one to get.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

> I will wait until I actually have the locomotive before I decide which one to get.


Good idea, then you can also determine which speaker to use.


----------



## MudbugnTX (Dec 28, 2009)

TXD what you want is a Soundtraxx Tsunami part number 826102 TSU-1000 Medium Steam sound decoder. I replied to you in the other forum.
Drop it right on the 8 pin NMRA socket in the tender. You will then take the two purple wires from the Tsunami and connect them to the positive and negative terminal on whatever speaker you buy for the tender.

If you do not have a speaker I recommend using a 1 inch speaker with a 1 inch baffle kit. If you need more room get a smaller baffle kit. The coal load removes from the shell and you can mount this under the coal load and then just replace the load.

You can also see if the speaker will mount inside the bottom of the tender facing the bottom and then drill a few small holes in the bottom to make the sound louder.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Mudbug

The TSU 1000 is the decoder I installed in another locomotive, it doesnt come with the 8 pin drop in, it has to be purchased seperately, which isnt a big deal I was just trying to find one I didnt have to solder to those tiny pins lol.


----------



## MudbugnTX (Dec 28, 2009)

The reason the TSU 1000 does not come with the NMRA plug is because older locos had to be hard wired to the motors and the lights. This gives you a decoder for both older (were not origally DCC Equipped) and newer locos (have the NMRA 8 pin socket). You should not have to solder to the pins. The extension cable you purchase separately will plug to the decoder and then to the pins. The purpose of the pins is so you do not have to solder it. It is made for easy removal of the decoder. You are probably not going to find a drop in sound decoder with the speaker made to it that will fit in that bachmann tender. Meaning the speaker is made to the pc board. All decoder manufacturers are different. Some put the 8 pin NMRA plug on the decoder and some do not. TSU's are great. If you like the sound from the previous install, go with another TSU and just buy the extension cable for the NMRA plug. Forget the soldering. That just limits you being able to replace the decoder if it goes bad.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok Im with you now, I found the extension cable with the 8 pin on one side and the 9 pin to plug into the decoder on the other side. Im going to experiment with a few different speakers and see which sounds the best. Appreciate your help.


----------



## MudbugnTX (Dec 28, 2009)

Good deal. Glad to help out.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Change of plans  I didnt win the Bachmann 4-8-2 but I did get 2 others for under $50 apiece. I think this is the first time Ive ever won anything at the lowest bid possible, hence is why I ended up with two of them lol.

The first is a IHC 4-8-2 Texas & Pacific, it is only DC so I will have to do a hardwire to it. It is in like brand new condition, the headlight was pushed in when I got it, but that was an easy fix. Looks to be plenty of room in the tender for sound but it does need some weight in there as well. 









The second is a Bachmann 2-10-2 C&IM, it has DCC on board and is brand new. I will repaint it and redecal it to a T&P. The question on it is, do I keep the DCC board in it and add sound or is this possible? Or just take it out altogether and add a sound decoder and speaker?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

You can re-do the Bachmann. I did add DCC and sound to an IHC consolidation. Not a bad job to do. Make sure you get the 9 pin tender to locomotive dis-connectable tether from Soundtraxx. It is a life saver!


----------

